# outlook 2003 kalender anzeigen



## Alexander Luck (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

also ich habe einmal unter meine Kalender den primären Kalender und unter andere Kalender einen öffentlichen Kalender, welche man beide gleichzeitig anzeigen kann, indem man jeweils das Häkchen setzt. 
Jetzt ist es aber so, das wenn ich outlook beende und wieder starte immer nur der primäre Kalender aktiv ist und ich den zweiten erst wieder anhaken muß. Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit Outlook beizubringen beide angehakt zu lassen  Auch nachdem es neu gestartet wurde.

Bye

Alexander


----------



## emil1234 (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Alexander,
 ich habe das gleiches Problem, hast du schon lösung gefunden?
 gruss Emil


----------

